# Aperture dial malfunction



## brittanyallyn (Dec 28, 2012)

Okay, so this has happened to me once before on my Canon 50D...

When I am in Av mode, the dial will move but the changes of aperture don't register or change. The last time this happened, I took the batteries out and it worked fine. This has been malfunctioning for over a week now with no luck. I have reset the camera, and still no luck. Has this happened to anyone before? Should I take it in to get repaired? Is it an expensive fix? Did I do something wrong?


----------



## Tiberius47 (Dec 30, 2012)

You mean the dial on the back?

Check to make sure the power switch has been turned so it's lined up with the line going to the dial.  If it's pointing to ON, then the dial won't work.  There are two "on" positions.


----------



## brittanyallyn (Dec 30, 2012)

No, the dial on the top of the camera near the shutter release.

I did check to ensure that the power switch was all the way on. It is. And it still won't work. This is so bizarre.


----------



## pgriz (Dec 30, 2012)

When you're in Tv mode, does turning the wheel change the shutter speed?  If yes, then it's probably not the wheel that's busted.

If you're in P mode, does turning the wheel change the settings?  If yes, do both the Shutter speed and Aperture change, or only one?

Have you tried taking off the lens and re-seating it?  Just in case the contacts for the aperture are not communicating...


----------



## TCampbell (Dec 30, 2012)

The wheel on top will only change the aperture if you are in "Av" mode.  If you're in "manual" mode then the dial on the BACK of the camera changes aperture and depending on your model there may be a "lock" switch or two position on/off button.  The dial can be disabled (deliberately -- to avoid accidental changes.)  Make sure you're in the right mode.


----------



## brittanyallyn (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you for all the responses!

I am in Av mode, and it will not change. And the power switch is all the way on. I disconnected the lens and reconnected it. GAHHHHHHHHH!!!!! What the heck could this be??


----------



## Tiberius47 (Jan 3, 2013)

Have you tried resetting your camera to factory settings?  And does the dial adjust the shutter speed when you are in Tv mode?


----------

